# Looking for tub refinishing kits



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, I hope Im doing this right. Can anyone recomend a decent brand tub & tile refinishing kit? spray on I guess....I usually dont deal with tubs etc. but Im trying to dump an investment property thats got a worked over shower with tiles/tub & need to "freshen" it up. Any tips?


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

All the kits are similar , they are an epoxy (cant comment on the kits for fiberglass tubs as they are probably different so make sure which one you are buying)

The most important thing is to make sure you follow the directions of cleaning and application including making sure the tub is 100% dry of water (the coating will fail anywhere you paint over moisture), use a hair dryer if you have to make sure it is dry. Pay attention to the recoat times (sand between coats) and make sure the temperature in the house is high enough as epoxies need the right temperature to chemically cure. Dont use the tub for 2 to 3 days after coating (again check the instructions), use it too soon and it will fail.

If you follow the directions you will be fine, lots of paint stores and DIY stores sell the refinishing kits. 

Good luck

FYI there are dozens of companies that specialize in refinishing tubs and they charge around $250 so keep that in mind.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought xim made one, I used one years ago on an old claw foot tub, sprayed with my hvlp and look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Prep Is KEY. Make sure to acid etch it. If the system calls for it. Other wise you can have massive failure. I did one And I hope never to do any more. Very nasty stuff to use I would put it right up there with Polene SP. I used XIMS system. 
David


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually, I dont mind doing clawfoot tubs. I've been using the XIM product for a couple years now with a regular cup gun/compressor set-up. The've been good moneymakers for me and the homeowners seem to be impressed with the final product. Prep is the key.


----------

